

The Novelty Curve - german
http://darmano.typepad.com/logic_emotion/2008/02/the-novelty-cur.html

======
bootload
_"... Something tells me that this visual shouldn't require additional
explanation. :-) ..."_

The graph looks screwy. None of this curvy point to point business. It would
look more like a spike followed by a

\- a) a plateau if you can't scale

\- b) a dip when users exercise the back button

\- b) an upward curve if your site changes with user demands

